
The Future of Email Marketing? Twitter. - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/06/16/future-email-marketing-twitter/
======
profgubler
I think people try and say this about Facebook, SMS, & Twitter. It is a new
form of permission marketing. That is why companies spend so much time on
their facebook page, and many do with twitter as well. They will not replace
email marketing in the short term, but they reach a group of people that hate
to give out their email, but aren't as afraid to follow or friend people.

